# Conan graduated puppy class last night! (Pics)



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

He looks adorable in his little graduation cap!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

YEA, you go Conan, I am very happy for you and him, that he is doing so very well. Just goes to show what love and understand will do for a pup.The picts of him in his graduation cap were wonderful, he looked so daper, getting to be a big boy. Thinks Erin.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That's awesome. Keep working and you will continue to see him gain confidence. He looks very handsome and proud of himself.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations to you both!! :thumb: It's wonderful to hear a poodle success story like Conan's. Good for you for working with kindness and determination to help him become a confident boy. Sounds like he was a stellar student, he sure has shining star of an owner. Cheers for the two of you!!:smile:


----------



## Erin (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you for the encouragement! My goal is to have him as a therapy partner so that we can begin work at the local children's hospital and nursing homes by his first birthday in June. His shyness has certainly been a tad bit of a setback, but I hope to have him CGC certified in a couple of weeks. From there, it's just a question of his confidence... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

You must be so proud of Conan!


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

Congratulations! What a cutie.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations! Love the cute pictures!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Those pics made me smile. :smile:
Yay Conan!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congrats to you both. A wonderful accomplishment.


----------

